# I have a confession to make...



## mAlice

Anyone who has been on this site for a while probably knows that I have been a devout atheist for some 20 odd years, or at least that I have been an atheist.

I've had some things happen in my life recently that has shown me that I have been wrong.

So, if my posts are a little out of character, that's why.

God bless us all.


----------



## MMDad

I understand completely. Some things happened in my life and now I'm convinced. Best wishes to you on your journey.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## SoMDGirl42

mAlice said:


> Anyone who has been on this site for a while probably knows that I have been a devout atheist for some 20 odd years, or at least that I have been an atheist.
> 
> I've had some things happen in my life recently that has shown me that I have been wrong.
> 
> So, if my posts are a little out of character, that's why.
> 
> God bless us all.





I'm not sure what's happened in your life to change things for you, but I hope you find happiness and peace with your new found beliefs. It can be very comforting at times when you have someone else (a higher power whatever power that may be for you) to turn to.


----------



## mAlice

SoMDGirl42 said:


>



Yeah, I thought there might be some of that.  LOL


----------



## Roman

mAlice said:


> Anyone who has been on this site for a while probably knows that I have been a devout atheist for some 20 odd years, or at least that I have been an atheist.
> 
> I've had some things happen in my life recently that has shown me that I have been wrong.
> 
> So, if my posts are a little out of character, that's why.
> 
> God bless us all.


Same thing here. Looking into the eyes of your Grandchildren can convince you that there is a God. He's been with me on many a journey the past 18 years.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

mAlice said:


> Yeah, I thought there might be some of that.  LOL



You have to expect it. You've been pretty blunt in the past about your previous beliefs. Consider it a good thing that folks are shocked. A leopard can change it's spots. 

Can you share any info on what made you change your beliefs? Not meaning to pry, but it sounds like something very profound and I bet some can relate to it.


----------



## kwillia

mAlice said:


> Anyone who has been on this site for a while probably knows that I have been a devout atheist for some 20 odd years, or at least that I have been an atheist.
> 
> I've had some things happen in my life recently that has shown me that I have been wrong.
> 
> So, if my posts are a little out of character, that's why.
> 
> God bless us all.


How strange is it that I only know you as an acquaintance and yet I am sitting here completely estatic knowing that you've found an inner peace?  I am genuinely happy for you and for those that love you who are benefitting from the new calmer, positive-thinking you!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Hugs!


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


>




right back atcha.


----------



## mAlice

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You have to expect it. You've been pretty blunt in the past about your previous beliefs. Consider it a good thing that folks are shocked. A leopard can change it's spots.
> 
> Can you share any info on what made you change your beliefs? Not meaning to pry, but it sounds like something very profound and I bet some can relate to it.



Absolutely expected.  No, not ready to share, but yes, very profound.  Roman, yes, it was related to my grandson, but the signs began before the baby.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> How strange is it that I only know you as an acquaintance and yet I am sitting here completely estatic knowing that you've found an inner peace?  I am genuinely happy for you and for those that love you who are benefitting from the new calmer, positive-thinking you!



I've always had inner peace.  It's just different now.  I do however, hope others will benefit.

...and thank you.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:


> Hugs!


----------



## BadGirl

Hearing this makes me happy.



And because I am on a self-discovery road myself, I am finding it important to tell people how I feel; so, mAlice, I love you.


----------



## mAlice

BadGirl said:


> Hearing this makes me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> And because I am on a self-discovery road myself, I am finding it important to tell people how I feel; so, mAlice, I love you.



I love you, too.  

I felt it was important to 'come out' hehe.  I felt it was important to publicly declare that I have accepted Jesus as my savior, just as I have publicly denied any existence of God for so many years.  
So, there ya' have it.

Whew.  There.  It's done.  That wasn't so hard.


----------



## Larry Gude

mAlice said:


> I love you, too.
> 
> I felt it was important to 'come out' hehe.  I felt it was important to publicly declare that I have accepted Jesus as my savior, just as I have publicly denied any existence of God for so many years.
> So, there ya' have it.
> 
> Whew.  There.  It's done.  That wasn't so hard.



I am reigning in every impulse I have to be a smart ass and give you a hard time.


----------



## b23hqb

mAlice said:


> I've always had inner peace.  It's just different now.  I do however, hope others will benefit.
> 
> ...and thank you.



God is everywhere in every aspect of creation - always has been and always will be. It is still difficult for me to understand anyone not seeing it. 

Here's a little something I heard recently:

A young soldier, an Afghan vet, is attending college classes to better himself. As he is sitting in his seat, a professor, an avowed atheist, goes up upon the podium and says loudly to the class "If there is a god, I want him to knock me off this podium within the next 10 minutes. If it doesn't happen, then that is proof there is no god".

The minutes ticked by, the students got a bit edgy and watched the clock. With about a minute to go, the young vet got up, walked to the podium and cold cocked the professor right off the podium. When the prof came to, he just asked the vet why he did that.

The vet replied "God is busy protecting soldiers like me around the world in war zones, so that idiots like you can stand up and spout the moronic statements like you made. So He sent me to do it for Him".


----------



## mAlice

Larry Gude said:


> I am reigning in every impulse I have to be a smart ass and give you a hard time.



  I can only imagine!  LOL


----------



## Larry Gude

mAlice said:


> I can only imagine!  LOL



There is no control but self control...there is no control but self control...there is...


----------



## GURPS

mAlice said:


> I love you, too.
> 
> I felt it was important to 'come out' hehe.  I felt it was important to publicly declare that I have accepted Jesus as my savior, just as I have publicly denied any existence of God for so many years.
> So, there ya' have it.
> 
> Whew.  There.  It's done.  That wasn't so hard.


----------



## Bonehead

What a nice change to read a positive thread about someone's life.


----------



## huntr1

mAlice said:


> I love you, too.
> 
> I felt it was important to 'come out' hehe.  I felt it was important to publicly declare that I have accepted Jesus as my savior, just as I have publicly denied any existence of God for so many years.
> So, there ya' have it.
> 
> Whew.  There.  It's done.  That wasn't so hard.


----------



## dontknowwhy

Embrace your new found faith always. In good times, in bad times, even in times of malaise.
And any time you become aware of the rewards of keeping vigilant to your faith, no matter how great or small that reward may be...smile & thank your faith.


----------



## PJay

2A...are you reading this?


----------



## PJay

Bonehead said:


> What a nice change to read a positive thread about someone's life.



Absolutely! Two in a week! bcp and now this...I am trembling....


----------



## NextJen

mAlice said:


> I love you, too.
> 
> I felt it was important to 'come out' hehe.  I felt it was important to publicly declare that I have accepted Jesus as my savior, just as I have publicly denied any existence of God for so many years.
> So, there ya' have it.
> 
> Whew.  There.  It's done.  That wasn't so hard.



Awesome!  Welcome to the family!


----------



## mAlice

NextJen said:


> Awesome!  Welcome to the family!



Thank you.  Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Larry Gude

mAlice said:


> Thank you.  Thanks, everyone.



Don't thank me. I'm still biting my tongue....


----------



## mAlice

Larry Gude said:


> Don't thank me. I'm still biting my tongue....



Well, stop.  If you have something to say, say it.  Really.  If it's personal, pm me.  If you're just razzin' me, thank you for the humor.  So...thank you!


----------



## Toxick

mAlice said:


> Anyone who has been on this site for a while probably knows that I have been a devout atheist for some 20 odd years, or at least that I have been an atheist.
> 
> I've had some things happen in my life recently that has shown me that I have been wrong.
> 
> So, if my posts are a little out of character, that's why.
> 
> God bless us all.









My sarcasm detector isn't pinging.
Not sure if it's broke or not. It seems to be working elsewhere.


----------



## Larry Gude

mAlice said:


> Well, stop.  If you have something to say, say it.  Really.  If it's personal, pm me.  If you're just razzin' me, thank you for the humor.  So...thank you!



Not personal. At least it isn't meant that way. 

It's a philosophical observation; how does one go from certain there isn't to certain there is? I mean, we're talking faith and it always catches my attention when people speak of certainty either way. It's not knowable or it wouldn't be faith and it sure wouldn't be free will. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## mAlice

Larry Gude said:


> Not personal. At least it isn't meant that way.
> 
> It's a philosophical observation; how does one go from certain there isn't to certain there is? I mean, we're talking faith and it always catches my attention when people speak of certainty either way. It's not knowable or it wouldn't be faith and it sure wouldn't be free will.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Well, as I said earlier, the "how" I got here is not open for discussion.  I can tell you how I became a non-believer, though.  I studied myself into being a non-believer.  There was nothing for me to grab onto that gave me faith.  I studied until I convinced myself that God was created by man.  I observed the horrible things that people do in the name of God and religion.  I prayed, with all my heart, but I never felt any differently.  I didn't feel his 'spirit'.  That's it, in a nutshell.


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> Not personal. At least it isn't meant that way.
> 
> It's a philosophical observation; how does one go from certain there isn't to certain there is? I mean, we're talking faith and it always catches my attention when people speak of certainty either way. It's not knowable or it wouldn't be faith and it sure wouldn't be free will.
> 
> Just sayin'.


I don't find it confusing at all. to me, believing because you have 'faith' is completely different than believing because you feel you've been gifing 'proof'.  She clearly said she believes she found 'proof'. The proof is hers and hers alone so her receiving 'proof' won't necessarily change someone elses opinion, but they can look at her change and deem it worthy of having 'faith' that she's right.  Yes indeed... religion is a personal thing.


----------



## Larry Gude

mAlice said:


> Well, as I said earlier, the "how" I got here is not open for discussion.  I can tell you how I became a non-believer, though.  I studied myself into being a non-believer.  There was nothing for me to grab onto that gave me faith.  I studied until I convinced myself that God was created by man.  I observed the horrible things that people do in the name of God and religion.  I prayed, with all my heart, but I never felt any differently.  I didn't feel his 'spirit'.  That's it, in a nutshell.



I get that. It's the certainty that always interests me. 

And I am certainly not, nor mean to be, prying.


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> I don't find it confusing at all. to me, believing because you have 'faith' is completely different than believing because you feel you've been gifing 'proof'.  She clearly said she believes she found 'proof'. The proof is hers and hers alone so her receiving 'proof' won't necessarily change someone elses opinion, but they can look at her change and deem it worthy of having 'faith' that she's right.  Yes indeed... religion is a personal thing.



Right but, again, 'proof' in matters of faith?  We've all heard the one that says "For those who believe, no proof is needed. For those who don't no proof will do'. I've never sought proof one way or the other and proof, or lack thereof was, therefore, never part of the equation for my mind. That's why people who believe, or don't believe, always seem the most sincere, in my view, and the ones who insist, either way, that they KNOW, well, that's just another matter and certainly not one of faith. 

In my view.


----------



## mAlice

Larry Gude said:


> I get that. It's the certainty that always interests me.
> 
> And I am certainly not, nor mean to be, prying.




I don't think you're prying, I think you're just trying to understand.  As for the certainty, have you ever been certain of something, only to find out you're wrong?  I can't think of a simpler way to put it, really.


----------



## PrchJrkr

kwillia said:


> I don't find it confusing at all. to me, believing because you have 'faith' is completely different than believing because you feel you've been gifing 'proof'.  She clearly said she believes she found 'proof'. The proof is hers and hers alone so her receiving 'proof' won't necessarily change someone elses opinion, but they can look at her change and deem it worthy of having 'faith' that she's right.  Yes indeed... religion is a personal thing.



 Kwillia, I think you have a calling.

Malice, I'm sooo happy for you!


----------



## Pete

Holy crap it's true!  Sorry about the "Holy" I lost myself in shock for a moment.


----------



## Larry Gude

mAlice said:


> I don't think you're prying, I think you're just trying to understand.  As for the certainty, have you ever been certain of something, only to find out you're wrong?  I can't think of a simpler way to put it, really.



Nope. Maybe that's the thing? A LONG time ago, I set aside certainty...I think it was right after Super Bowl XVIII...

Plus, my best friend is a psycho crazy man engineer that is into quantum and multi world theory for entertainment PLUS he believes in god. Not the Organized Religion one but, a supreme being, so, I've been immersed in questioning everything since we became pals 36 years ago.


----------



## ontheriver

mAlice, I am so happy for you....


----------



## mAlice

Larry Gude said:


> Nope. Maybe that's the thing? A LONG time ago, I set aside certainty...I think it was right after Super Bowl XVIII...
> 
> Plus, my best friend is a psycho crazy man engineer that is into quantum and multi world theory for entertainment PLUS he believes in god. Not the Organized Religion one but, a supreme being, so, I've been immersed in questioning everything since we became pals 36 years ago.



I have a reason to be certain.  I've seen the signs.  I don't mean the signs that are all pointed out in the Bible.  I'm talking about signs that were just for me, and I'm not going into it any more than that.

I don't think you're friend is so psycho-crazy.  Just because one believes in God, doesn't mean that man has not figured out how to do things that most of us would think impossible.  Just because we don't know it's happening, doesn't mean it's not happening.


----------



## mAlice

ontheriver said:


> mAlice, I am so happy for you....




Thank you.


----------



## b23hqb

Keep your avatar, though, m. You just wouldn't seem the same even thou you're not.


----------



## mAlice

b23hqb said:


> Keep your avatar, though, m. You just wouldn't seem the same even thou you're not.




She is kinda' cute.


----------



## PJay

Hoping this becomes contagious across the board..wow...just wow, still...

I need to get some work done, but am so stunned can't move...


----------



## mAlice

Homesick said:


> I need to get some work done, but am so stunned can't move...



Really?


----------



## Merlin99

mAlice said:


> I have a reason to be certain.  I've seen the signs.  I don't mean the signs that are all pointed out in the Bible.  I'm talking about signs that were just for me, and I'm not going into it any more than that.
> 
> I don't think you're friend is so psycho-crazy.  Just because one believes in God, doesn't mean that man has not figured out how to do things that most of us would think impossible.  Just because we don't know it's happening, doesn't mean it's not happening.



I can't imagine the type of proof that would cause me to change my opinion, but I have to admit that people who do have religious faith do seem to be happier people.


----------



## PJay

mAlice said:


> Really?



yes and my eyes filled with water. We've never met nor will we, but this news touched me. It's that good.

Happy for you, mAlice. And if you will accept a hug from a stranger...one sent.


----------



## mAlice

Homesick said:


> yes and my eyes filled with water. We've never met nor will we, but this news touched me. It's that good.
> 
> Happy for you, mAlice. And if you will accept a hug from a stranger...one sent.


----------



## Larry Gude

mAlice said:


> I have a reason to be certain.  I've seen the signs.  I don't mean the signs that are all pointed out in the Bible.  I'm talking about signs that were just for me, and I'm not going into it any more than that.
> 
> I don't think you're friend is so psycho-crazy.  Just because one believes in God, doesn't mean that man has not figured out how to do things that most of us would think impossible.  Just because we don't know it's happening, doesn't mean it's not happening.



I say that with affection; not truly psycho. He says the same things; signs he's seen and sees. And that just because we're not aware doesn't mean it's not real. 

I get that.


----------



## mAlice

Larry Gude said:


> I say that with affection; not truly psycho. He says the same things; signs he's seen and sees. And that just because we're not aware doesn't mean it's not real.
> 
> I get that.


----------



## Larry Gude

mAlice said:


>



You're both psycho....

  


I'll be leaving now......


----------



## Hank

mAlice said:


> Anyone who has been on this site for a while probably knows that I have been a devout atheist for some 20 odd years, or at least that I have been an atheist.
> 
> I've had some things happen in my life recently that has shown me that I have been wrong.
> 
> So, if my posts are a little out of character, that's why.
> 
> God bless us all.






mAlice said:


> I have a reason to be certain.  I've seen the signs.  I don't mean the signs that are all pointed out in the Bible.  I'm talking about signs that were just for me, and I'm not going into it any more than that.
> 
> I don't think you're friend is so psycho-crazy.  Just because one believes in God, doesn't mean that man has not figured out how to do things that most of us would think impossible.  Just because we don't know it's happening, doesn't mean it's not happening.



I'm right there with you. The past 30 days have been life changing for me and I have encountered certain "signs" as well. Truth is, I believe these "signs" have been with me the whole time. I either chose to ignore or was oblivious to them. I considered myself agnostic w/ shades of atheism all of my life until recently. Figuring it out for me was all too simple. You don't have to put a face to God or even understand it. God is Love. Nice to hear about someone else experiencing something so similar. Very comforting.


----------



## b23hqb

mAlice said:


> She is kinda' cute.



Eh - don't know about the cute part, but I always had the impression of kinda, sorta really kind of way.


----------



## PJay

Hank said:


> I'm right there with you. The past 30 days have been life changing for me and I have encountered certain "signs" as well. Truth is, I believe these "signs" have been with me the whole time. I either chose to ignore or was oblivious to them. I considered myself agnostic w/ shades of atheism all of my life until recently. Figuring it out for me was all too simple. You don't have to put a face to God or even understand it. God is Love. Nice to hear about someone else experiencing something so similar. Very comforting.






ok..I am staying on the floor the rest of the day....


----------



## GWguy

Just had an odd thought...   what if someone had the opposite realization, and announced they were now atheist ? 

Would there be multitudes of people saying, "I'm so happy for you!!!  Congratulations!!"  ??


I'm thinking not.....


----------



## GURPS

mAlice said:


> I don't mean the signs that are all pointed out in the Bible.
> I'm talking about signs that were just for me, and I'm not going into it any more than that.




let us stop for a moment .... signs just for YOU, how awesome is that !!!


Matt. 22:14 "For many are called, but few are chosen."

Rev. 3:20 Here I am! I stand at the door and knock. If anyone hears my voice and opens the door, I will come in and eat with that person, and they with me.
Psalm 34:4 I sought the LORD, and he answered me; he delivered me from all my fears.


----------



## vraiblonde

Homesick said:


> ok..I am staying on the floor the rest of the day....



Allow me to join you


----------



## b23hqb

Well, don't stay on the floor too long, because time is fleeting.


----------



## GURPS

Hank said:


> I'm right there with you. The past 30 days have been life changing for me and I have encountered certain "signs" as well. Truth is, I believe these "signs" have been with me the whole time. I either chose to ignore or was oblivious to them. I considered myself agnostic w/ shades of atheism all of my life until recently. Figuring it out for me was all too simple. You don't have to put a face to God or even understand it. God is Love. Nice to hear about someone else experiencing something so similar. Very comforting.


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> I'm right there with you. The past 30 days have been life changing for me and I have encountered certain "signs" as well. Truth is, I believe these "signs" have been with me the whole time. I either chose to ignore or was oblivious to them. I considered myself agnostic w/ shades of atheism all of my life until recently. Figuring it out for me was all too simple. You don't have to put a face to God or even understand it. God is Love. Nice to hear about someone else experiencing something so similar. Very comforting.



Amazing what dropping a phosphorescent pink bunny suit can do for one's outlook.


----------



## mAlice

GURPS said:


> let us stop for a moment .... signs just for YOU, how awesome is that !!!
> 
> 
> Matt. 22:14 "For many are called, but few are chosen."
> 
> Rev. 3:20 Here I am! I stand at the door and knock. If anyone hears my voice and opens the door, I will come in and eat with that person, and they with me.
> Psalm 34:4 I sought the LORD, and he answered me; he delivered me from all my fears.



That's not how I meant it, and that's not what I'm claiming, but yes, the signs were for me, and I suspect anyone living under our roof. Everyone in our house seems to have had the same revelation at varying levels.


----------



## This_person

mAlice said:


> That's not how I meant it, and that's not what I'm claiming, but yes, the signs were for me, and I suspect anyone living under our roof. Everyone in our house seems to have had the same revelation at varying levels.


I'm very happy for you.  I'm certain your signs were for you and you alone.  Faith is a very personal thing.  I strongly suspect that your beliefs are unique, just like the rest of us.  One does not need to be a biblical scholar to have deep faith, and it is likely that your level of acceptance of various biblical stories will morph with time.

Congratulations, and may God bless you and yours.


----------



## This_person

GWguy said:


> Just had an odd thought...   what if someone had the opposite realization, and announced they were now atheist ?
> 
> Would there be multitudes of people saying, "I'm so happy for you!!!  Congratulations!!"  ??
> 
> 
> I'm thinking not.....


People tell others who have been deemed cancer free congratulations.  You wouldn't tell the person diagnosed with cancer congratulations.  This is very similar.


----------



## BadGirl

Hank said:


> I'm right there with you. The past 30 days have been life changing for me and I have encountered certain "signs" as well. Truth is, I believe these "signs" have been with me the whole time. I either chose to ignore or was oblivious to them. I considered myself agnostic w/ shades of atheism all of my life until recently. Figuring it out for me was all too simple. You don't have to put a face to God or even understand it. God is Love. Nice to hear about someone else experiencing something so similar. Very comforting.





I'm sorry for the heartache that you've experienced recently.


----------



## ontheriver

Hank said:


> I'm right there with you. The past 30 days have been life changing for me and I have encountered certain "signs" as well. Truth is, I believe these "signs" have been with me the whole time. I either chose to ignore or was oblivious to them. I considered myself agnostic w/ shades of atheism all of my life until recently. Figuring it out for me was all too simple. You don't have to put a face to God or even understand it. God is Love. Nice to hear about someone else experiencing something so similar. Very comforting.



Hank, .... I think I love you.


----------



## MMDad

Hank said:


> I'm right there with you. The past 30 days have been life changing for me and I have encountered certain "signs" as well. Truth is, I believe these "signs" have been with me the whole time. I either chose to ignore or was oblivious to them. I considered myself agnostic w/ shades of atheism all of my life until recently. Figuring it out for me was all too simple. You don't have to put a face to God or even understand it. God is Love. Nice to hear about someone else experiencing something so similar. Very comforting.



Sounds like my experience. The "signs" were always there waiting for me to be ready to see them.


----------



## Bonehead

Hank said:


> I'm right there with you. The past 30 days have been life changing for me and I have encountered certain "signs" as well. Truth is, I believe these "signs" have been with me the whole time. I either chose to ignore or was oblivious to them. I considered myself agnostic w/ shades of atheism all of my life until recently. Figuring it out for me was all too simple. You don't have to put a face to God or even understand it. God is Love. Nice to hear about someone else experiencing something so similar. Very comforting.






Sorry Hank I don't buy it.


----------



## PJay

Bonehead said:


> Sorry Hank I don't buy it.



I understand this, I do. And, now MMDad, too? I keep waiting for them to say "April Fools" in October. But, it is possible....


----------



## mamatutu

MMDad said:


> Sounds like my experience. The "signs" were always there waiting for me to be ready to see them.



I would have never guessed that you had found Jesus by some of the awful posts you have made to forumites since my time here.   It seems your 'faith' would influence how you treat people even on a recreational internet forum.  If you found the light {by your own admission} prior to this thread, it has often not been reflected in your comments.  As far as Hank, I will give him the benefit of the doubt, and time will tell.  People can change.  I have seen it in my life.  And, mAlice has always voiced her views, {and by her own admission has recently become a believer}, but never have I ever seen her be mAlicious to anyone on this forum.  There is a difference.

You seem very happy mAlice and want to spread your joy.  Thanks for sharing. I am happy for you!


----------



## RoseRed

Bonehead said:


> Sorry Hank I don't buy it.



Perhaps, you are unaware of his current situation.  You should lay off.


----------



## mamatutu

RoseRed said:


> Perhaps, you are unaware of his current situation.  You should lay off.



Someone posted lately that he was on hospice watch.  No matter how awful some here are to others, it is human nature to rally around that same someone going through a troubled time.  I hope Hank appreciates the support he is getting, and gives back the same.


----------



## Bonehead

RoseRed said:


> Perhaps, you are unaware of his current situation.  You should lay off.



Maybe but I have my doubts Rose.


----------



## RoseRed

Bonehead said:


> Maybe but I have my doubts Rose.



Your compassion is astounding.  Thanks for hijacking a good positive thread.  Go on with your bad self.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bonehead said:


> Sorry Hank I don't buy it.



Do you not believe that someone could have an epiphany and change their life?

"But we had to celebrate and be glad, because this brother of yours was dead and is alive again; he was lost and is found."
Luke 15:32


----------



## Bonehead

vraiblonde said:


> Do you not believe that someone could have an epiphany and change their life?
> 
> "But we had to celebrate and be glad, because this brother of yours was dead and is alive again; he was lost and is found."
> Luke 15:32


 
Deejay that is a nice quote but a person does not change their basic attitude and way of life overnight. Sorry I have seen this before and it was fake. It has just been my experience.


----------



## mamatutu

vraiblonde said:


> Do you not believe that someone could have an epiphany and change their life?
> 
> "But we had to celebrate and be glad, because this brother of yours was dead and is alive again; he was lost and is found."
> Luke 15:32



Apparently, mAlice has had a profound effect in starting this thread.  Praise the Lord!   With all humor aside, it is a good thing.  Go, mAlice!


----------



## RoseRed

Bonehead said:


> Deejay that is a nice quote but a person does not change their basic attitude and way of life overnight. Sorry I have seen this before and it was fake. It has just been my experience.



Then I must ask the question.  What do you think about mAlice and her change of heart?


----------



## mamatutu

Bonehead said:


> Deejay that is a nice quote but a person does not change their basic attitude and way of life overnight. Sorry I have seen this before and it was fake. It has just been my experience.



Hey, Bone.  Are you saying that when people you know said they had a change of heart, been saved, seen the light, or however you want to put it, no one changed, and it was always fake?  Just curious.  This is a very good thread.  With all the turmoil in the present world, it is interesting to zero in on individual belief/thought.  Everything happening in the world starts with one person at a time.  Footprints in the sand, so to speak.


----------



## GURPS

mAlice said:


> That's not how I meant it, and that's not what I'm claiming, but yes, the signs were for me ...





ofc there are going to be specific signs, the sign or message that gets your attention, is not going to work on the mail man


----------



## GURPS

Bonehead said:


> Deejay that is a nice quote but a person does not change their basic attitude and way of life overnight. Sorry I have seen this before and it was fake. It has just been my experience.



Saul did ....


----------



## GURPS

RoseRed said:


> Then I must ask the question.  What do you think about mAlice and her change of heart?





it may have more to do with the level of abuse metted out by one forum member to another


----------



## mamatutu

GURPS said:


> it may have more to do with the level of abuse metted out by one forum member to another



That is what I posted earlier.  The person you are and what you believe is obvious in what you post; whether it be religion, politics, community affairs, etc.  Unless, one is a liar and doesn't post what they believe.  That's the thing about the internet.  But, then you have people come out and say how religious they are, but does not reflect in their posts.  Social media exchange is a dangerous thing.  I would like to see all of us constant posters here to be in one room face to face and have a discussion.  That would be the most interesting experience ever!


----------



## Bonehead

RoseRed said:


> Then I must ask the question.  What do you think about mAlice and her change of heart?



I do not know or have followed malice's posts but I do think it is possible to have an epiphany just not in the case of Hank.


----------



## Hank

Bonehead said:


> Deejay that is a nice quote but a person does not change their basic attitude and way of life overnight. Sorry I have seen this before and it was fake. It has just been my experience.



You don't know me and you never will... End of story.


----------



## Bonehead

And I am fine with that Craig.


----------



## RoseRed

Bonehead said:


> I do not know or have followed malice's posts but I do think it is possible to have an epiphany just not in the case of Hank.



She and I have been here for years and I know that I have said a few ugly things myself, I own it.  That being said, I tend to keep most opinions to myself, for the most part.  She and I have become very good friends through the years and know the real her.  Take some things that what has been said on line with a grain of salt. You never know the true persons background.



Hank said:


> You don't know me and you never will... End of story.



I am sorry about your situation.  I feel your pain.


----------



## mAlice

The disparaging comments toward Hank are more a reflection of the character of those making them, than of the person their directed at.

Don't think for a minute that just because I've "found Jesus", that I won't speak my mind. Bonehead, you may want to go back and read some of my posts. I'm far from perfect. Mamatutu, your deleted posts did not slip by most of us. 

John 8.7

I'm tellin' ya', you people better get right with God.


----------



## MMDad

mamatutu said:


> I would have never guessed that you had found Jesus by some of the awful posts you have made to forumites since my time here.   It seems your 'faith' would influence how you treat people even on a recreational internet forum.  If you found the light {by your own admission} prior to this thread, it has often not been reflected in your comments.  As far as Hank, I will give him the benefit of the doubt, and time will tell.  People can change.  I have seen it in my life.  And, mAlice has always voiced her views, {and by her own admission has recently become a believer}, but never have I ever seen her be mAlicious to anyone on this forum.  There is a difference.
> 
> You seem very happy mAlice and want to spread your joy.  Thanks for sharing. I am happy for you!


When your opinion matters I'll let you know. Until then keep it to yourself.


----------



## Merlin99

MMDad said:


> When your opinion matters I'll let you know. Until then keep it to yourself.



That's a very un-Christian reply.


----------



## MMDad

Merlin99 said:


> That's a very un-Christian reply.


 She attacked my belief. Do you think that I should value her opinion?


----------



## Larry Gude

GWguy said:


> Just had an odd thought...   what if someone had the opposite realization, and announced they were now atheist ?
> 
> Would there be multitudes of people saying, "I'm so happy for you!!!  Congratulations!!"  ??
> 
> 
> I'm thinking not.....



Of course there would in an appropriate forum of so inclined folks. She could go over to the DU and get the exact same reaction were she to announce disbelief. It just so happens there are a lot of people on this forum who are believers in Jesus. I would suspect a community forum centered around San Francisco or Austin or Madison WI or NYC would have plenty of supporters the other way. Anywhere in Europe. She sure as heck wouldn't be being applauded if there were lots of followers of Islam on here. Or Budda.


----------



## Amused_despair

This whole conversation reminds me of Mathew 6;1 - 6:6.  On a related note does anyone else think it is funny that Jesus said not to pray in meaningless reptitions like the Gentiles do....and what do we do today?  We mindlessly repeat word for word the example he gave of how to pray.  Reminds me of when in comedies the one guy says "Repeat after me: I, state your name", and the crowd he addresses say all together "STATE YOUR NAME"


----------



## Larry Gude

This_person said:


> People tell others who have been deemed cancer free congratulations.  You wouldn't tell the person diagnosed with cancer congratulations.  This is very similar.




Never fails.


----------



## MMDad

mAlice said:


> Mamatutu, your deleted posts did not slip by most of us.


----------



## kwillia

mamatutu said:


> And, mAlice has always voiced her views, {and by her own admission has recently become a believer}, but never have I ever seen her be mAlicious to anyone on this forum.  There is a difference.
> 
> You seem very happy mAlice and want to spread your joy.  Thanks for sharing. I am happy for you!


Malice has been here posting for many, many, many years and just because you haven't seen that side of her since you've been here doesn't mean it never happened. Heck, I vividly remember her being on my list of most scary forumites for the longest time. People can and do change all the time. Ebb and flow. Ebb and flow.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> I vividly remember her being on my list of most scary forumites for the longest time.



LOL


----------



## kwillia

mAlice said:


> LOL


Hard to believe we've had over a decade of ebb and flowing together, huh?


----------



## BadGirl

kwillia said:


> Hard to believe we've had over a decade of ebb and flowing together, huh?



We should go out to the Japanese restaurant to celebrate.

Hashi!!!


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> Hard to believe we've had over a decade of ebb and flowing together, huh?



Yes.


----------



## mAlice

BadGirl said:


> We should go out to the Japanese restaurant to celebrate.
> 
> Hashi!!!



Everyone at that table knows what Hashi is, and so does the waitress, now.


----------



## kwillia

BadGirl said:


> We should go out to the Japanese restaurant to celebrate.
> 
> Hashi!!!





mAlice said:


> Everyone at that table knows what Hashi is, and so does the waitress, now.



Yes! Yes we all do! I can be quite honest with you that until that super secret forum lunchy thing together I didn't know the proper name, but now that is the FIRST thing that comes to mind when I partake in Japanese cuisine!


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> Yes! Yes we all do! I can be quite honest with you that until that super secret forum lunchy thing together I didn't know the proper name, but now that is the FIRST thing that comes to mind when I partake in Japanese cuisine!



As customers, we don't really need to know the terminology, but it helps.  As a waitress in a Japanese restaurant, it's unprofessional to not know the correct terminology of something you handle every day.


----------



## kwillia

mAlice said:


> As customers, we don't really need to know the terminology, but it helps.  As a waitress in a Japanese restaurant, it's unprofessional to not know the correct terminology of something you handle every day.


You made that point very clear that day....  :


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:


> You made that point very clear that day....  :


----------



## RoseRed

I'm in for lunch! Maybe even a swizzle stick.


----------



## MMDad

Larry Gude said:


> Of course there would in an appropriate forum of so inclined folks. She could go over to the DU and get the exact same reaction were she to announce disbelief. It just so happens there are a lot of people on this forum who are believers in Jesus. I would suspect a community forum centered around San Francisco or Austin or Madison WI or NYC would have plenty of supporters the other way. Anywhere in Europe. She sure as heck wouldn't be being applauded if there were lots of followers of Islam on here. Or Budda.



She didn't reveal her belief in Jesus until the 15th post of the thread. She got a good response with just stating a belief in God. Sure some assumed she meant Christianity, but for some it was just the belief that mattered.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> I'm in for lunch! Maybe even a swizzle stick.



When?


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> When?



Just not the 8th, otherwise anytime.


----------



## Merlin99

mamatutu said:


> I would have never guessed that you had found Jesus by some of the awful posts you have made to forumites since my time here.   It seems your 'faith' would influence how you treat people even on a recreational internet forum.  If you found the light {by your own admission} prior to this thread, it has often not been reflected in your comments.  As far as Hank, I will give him the benefit of the doubt, and time will tell.  People can change.  I have seen it in my life.  And, mAlice has always voiced her views, {and by her own admission has recently become a believer}, but never have I ever seen her be mAlicious to anyone on this forum.  There is a difference.
> 
> You seem very happy mAlice and want to spread your joy.  Thanks for sharing. I am happy for you!





MMDad said:


> When your opinion matters I'll let you know. Until then keep it to yourself.





Merlin99 said:


> That's a very un-Christian reply.





MMDad said:


> She attacked my belief. Do you think that I should value her opinion?



No she didn't, she said you were a mean person and would not have guessed you were a religious person because of it. There's a difference between commenting on you and attacking your belief.


----------



## MMDad

Merlin99 said:


> No she didn't, she said you were a mean person and would not have guessed you were a religious person because of it. There's a difference between commenting on you and attacking your belief.



You didn't see her deleted posts, did you? She posts some really vile stuff then deletes it so that she can play the victim.


----------



## Amused_despair

MMDad said:


> You didn't see her deleted posts, did you? She posts some really vile stuff then deletes it so that she can play the victim.



Forgive and forget, turn the other cheek.  Be the bigger adult, let bygones be bygones. Relax don't do it. When you want to go to it. Relax don't do it.


----------



## Larry Gude

MMDad said:


> She didn't reveal her belief in Jesus until the 15th post of the thread. She got a good response with just stating a belief in God. Sure some assumed she meant Christianity, but for some it was just the belief that mattered.



Wasn't meaning to quibble. It seemed obvious to me from word one she wasn't talking about the Great Pumpkin, Mother Earth or Voodoo.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> Wasn't meaning to quibble. It seemed obvious to me from word one she wasn't talking about the Great Pumpkin, Mother Earth or Voodoo.



The tell was when she ended with "God Bless us all", which she probably wouldn't have said if she'd converted to Islam or Zoroastrianism.


----------



## Radiant1

mAlice and Hank - I hope you both will always see the signs. Enjoy the Mystery and keep It close to your heart.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> The tell was when she ended with "God Bless us all", which she probably wouldn't have said if she'd converted to Islam or Zoroastrianism.



There you go, jumping to conclusions....


----------



## Merlin99

MMDad said:


> You didn't see her deleted posts, did you? She posts some really vile stuff then deletes it so that she can play the victim.



just saw the what you quoted today and that didn't look like it deserved the response you gave. Since there may be more that I don't know about, I'll go away quietly.


----------



## This_person

Larry Gude said:


> Never fails.



:shrug:  I'm very happy for her.  I feel she is someone who has become spiritually healthy, by her "confession".  If she were claiming the opposite, I would believe her to be spiritually unhealthy.

It's not a slam.  People have every right to be atheists.  Just like I have the right to find sadness for them being so, and hope they become healthy some day


----------



## mamatutu

I wasn't going to post in this thread again, unless it came back around.  It did, so....

mAlice:  I deleted a post because I thought it was uncalled for and thought better of it.  Isn't that what this thread is about?  Self reflection and awakening.  I never knew deleting a post was against the rules, or would generate comments that I did that.  Again, I am happy for your new found faith, and the courage to talk about it here. 

MMDad:  I never attacked your faith.  I was just surprised that you are so religious when you go out of your way to make insensitive and cruel comments to forumites.  And, as far you letting me know if you want my opinion, I do not need your permission to do so, just as you don't need mine.  That is how a forum works.  The best to you in your navigation of life.  

And, just a general comment on the drama queen discussion.  Anytime, a forumite feels passionate enough to post strong words about any subject on this forum could be considered drama.  In that respect, there are a lot of drama queens/kings on this forum.  There is nothing wrong with that, and it encompasses many; some of whom don't even realize they fall into that category, or choose to exclude themselves.

Dang!  If this forum could get past the double standard thing, we would get along so much better!  God bless us, one and all!


----------



## ProximaCentauri

This_person said:


> :shrug:  I'm very happy for her.  I feel she is someone who has become spiritually healthy, by her "confession".  If she were claiming the opposite, I would believe her to be spiritually unhealthy.
> 
> It's not a slam.  People have every right to be atheists.  Just like I have the right to find sadness for them being so, and hope they become healthy some day



Your assertion that a belief in God is necessary for spiritual health is quite naïve. Those who believe in God do not have an exclusive right to spirituality. Spirituality is a much broader concept.


----------



## GWguy

ProximaCentauri said:


> Your assertion that a belief in God is necessary for spiritual health is quite naïve. Those who believe in God do not have an exclusive right to spirituality. Spirituality is a much broader concept.



Agree.  You can be spiritual and still be agnostic or a non-believer.  Japanese are a perfect example:  there is a spirit for almost every item or object.  A river spirit, a sun spirit, a radish spirit.... and on and on.  Spiritual without reference to a God.


----------



## mamatutu

GWguy said:


> Agree.  You can be spiritual and still be agnostic or a non-believer.  Japanese are a perfect example:  there is a spirit for almost every item or object.  A river spirit, a sun spirit, a radish spirit.... and on and on.  Spiritual without reference to a God.



That is a very good point.  The Japanese have a very strong life and family value ethic and appreciate all around them, and everything is very orderly.  Not by government, but by the way they believe and live.  My parents traveled all over the world in their time, and were very drawn to the Japanese experience.  My mother brought back a miniature Japanese garden with real sand and a little rake that you could use to make the sand exactly perfect.  It was always on her desk, raked to perfection, and always in order.  I have that now, and it means a lot to me.


----------



## my-thyme

for mAlice:


----------



## ProximaCentauri

GWguy said:


> Agree.  You can be spiritual and still be agnostic or a non-believer.  Japanese are a perfect example:  there is a spirit for almost every item or object.  A river spirit, a sun spirit, a radish spirit.... and on and on.  Spiritual without reference to a God.



Yeah, the Japanese culture offers a great example...a spiritual connection to the earth, maybe somewhat similar to American Indian culture. 

Then there's music, poetry, art...all certainly expressions of human spirituality.

I believe one can also have a spiritual connection to the universe. After all, we are all composed of the same matter; the dust from exploded stars.


----------



## DoWhat

ProximaCentauri said:


> we are all composed of the same matter; the dust from exploded stars.



Finally, somebody tells me I am a STAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Life is now good.


----------



## ProximaCentauri

DoWhat said:


> Finally, somebody tells me I am a STAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Life is now good.



If thinking of yourself as a "Star" works for you, go for it...it's better than thinking of yourself as a Black hole.


----------



## This_person

ProximaCentauri said:


> Your assertion that a belief in God is necessary for spiritual health is quite naïve. Those who believe in God do not have an exclusive right to spirituality. Spirituality is a much broader concept.


And, like I believe the way I do, you certainly have the right to your opinion.

That's why I discussed how I feel about religion and not a generic concept of generic religion.


----------



## ProximaCentauri

This_person said:


> That's why I discussed how I feel about religion and not a generic concept of generic religion.



Not sure what you mean by this.


----------



## mamatutu

DoWhat said:


> Finally, somebody tells me I am a STAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Life is now good.



It wasn't good before?  

But, you do understand the dust to dust thing, right?


----------



## mamatutu

ProximaCentauri said:


> If thinking of yourself as a "Star" works for you, go for it...it's better than thinking of yourself as a Black hole.



That might be the best reply I have ever seen on this forum in my 3 years here! 

There used to be yearly forum awards on who was who.  Vrai should bring that back and the 'like' button.  And karma which was before my time, but I have read it was hoot!


----------



## This_person

ProximaCentauri said:


> Not sure what you mean by this.


I mean you told me that I have a naive belief.  I was discussing my belief strictly in terms of Christianity.  You "corrected" me with generic spirituality.  While I did use the term spiritual, my intent was strictly Christian.  You believe someone can be spiritually healthy without God, and I disagree.  The Japanese can certainly have their rock spirits and the American Indian can paint with all the colors of the wind, but it is my belief that spiritual health comes from the Holy Trinity.  I respect their right to their beliefs, but that doesn't diminish or invalidate mine.


----------



## ProximaCentauri

mamatutu said:


> That might be the best reply I have ever seen on this forum in my 3 years here!
> 
> There used to be yearly forum awards on who was who.  Vrai should bring that back and the 'like' button.  And karma which was before my time, but I have read it was hoot!



Thanks, just trying to keep it fun with a little sarcasm to counterbalance his sarcasm.


----------



## ProximaCentauri

This_person said:


> I mean you told me that I have a naive belief.  I was discussing my belief strictly in terms of Christianity.  You "corrected" me with generic spirituality.  While I did use the term spiritual, my intent was strictly Christian.  You believe someone can be spiritually healthy without God, and I disagree.  The Japanese can certainly have their rock spirits and the American Indian can paint with all the colors of the wind, but it is my belief that spiritual health comes from the Holy Trinity.  I respect their right to their beliefs, but that doesn't diminish or invalidate mine.



Right, thanks for clearing that up for me. I respect your right to your beliefs; like you I may not agree with them and conversely, may consider them spiritually unhealthy. But just realize that many, including Christians, will beg to differ with you. 

Do you believe the Dalai Lama to be spiritually unhealthy? I suspect many people around the world, including many Christians, revere the Dalai Lama as one of the most spiritual human beings on the face of the planet. Yet, he has no belief in a supernatural.


----------



## PrchJrkr

ProximaCentauri said:


> If thinking of yourself as a "Star" works for you, go for it...it's better than thinking of yourself as a Black hole.



Racist!


----------



## BOP

MMDad said:


> She attacked my belief. Do you think that I should value her opinion?



No she didn't.  Your reading comprehension skills are slipping.  Badly.


----------



## BOP

ProximaCentauri said:


> If thinking of yourself as a "Star" works for you, go for it...it's better than thinking of yourself as a Black hole.



Racist.


----------



## Radiant1

mamatutu said:


> And karma which was before my time, but I have read it was hoot!



You'd have fun with karma.


----------



## Larry Gude

Radiant1 said:


> You'd have fun with karma.


----------



## Bann

This_person said:


> I mean you told me that I have a naive belief.  I was discussing my belief strictly in terms of Christianity.  You "corrected" me with generic spirituality.  While I did use the term spiritual, my intent was strictly Christian.  You believe someone can be spiritually healthy without God, and I disagree.  The Japanese can certainly have their rock spirits and the American Indian can paint with all the colors of the wind, but it is my belief that spiritual health comes from the Holy Trinity. * I respect their right to their beliefs, but that doesn't diminish or invalidate mine*.



Yet, you diminish others' beliefs.  If you believe others are  entitled to their own beliefs, then you wouldn't demean them by saying those beliefs were unhealthy.


----------



## Larry Gude

Bann said:


> Yet, you diminish others' beliefs.  If you believe others are  entitled to their own beliefs, then you wouldn't demean them by saying those beliefs were unhealthy.



That's because, quite often, when we say are for freedom and liberty and the Constitution, we mean 'as long as you understand it like I do'.


----------



## MMDad

Radiant1 said:


> You'd have fun with karma.



She'd be on the 5th floor the first day.


----------



## PJay

Please, can there be one, just ONE DAMN thread that does not turn into a tutu thread!!!!?

This one was special.


----------



## mAlice

Homesick said:


> Please, can there be one, just ONE DAMN thread that does not turn into a tutu thread!!!!?
> 
> This one was special!!



Meh.  It's gonna' happen.  What's a 'tutu' thread?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

mAlice said:


> Meh.  It's gonna' happen.  What's a 'tutu' thread?



it's all about me me me me me me mamatutu


----------



## mAlice

SoMDGirl42 said:


> it's all about me me me me me me mamatutu



Right.  Got it.


----------



## ProximaCentauri

mAlice said:


> Right.  Got it.



So getting back to your OP, how do you know your revelation is real? How does one know with certitude that a life experience or circumstance has been orchestrated by the divine?


----------



## Larry Gude

ProximaCentauri said:


> So getting back to your OP, how do you know your revelation is real? How does one know with certitude that a life experience or circumstance has been orchestrated by the divine?



She can speak for herself but, I think that is the faith part.


----------



## ProximaCentauri

Larry Gude said:


> She can speak for herself but, I think that is the faith part.



Possibly. There are some who claim with certainty that what they experienced can only be explained as divine intervention. If the event is reality in their view, faith that the event was real becomes unnecessary, no?


----------



## Larry Gude

ProximaCentauri said:


> Possibly. There are some who claim with certainty that what they experienced can only be explained as divine intervention. If the event is reality in their view, faith that the event was real becomes unnecessary, no?



And they're the ones who I can't relate to. Faith is faith. If it was knowable, if it was math, engineering and/or science, it would no longer be faith. They can 'know' in their heart all they like and that's what I am enjoying about mAlices revelations; she's willing to state that she KNEW before the other way. Very honest and sincere.


----------



## mAlice

ProximaCentauri said:


> So getting back to your OP, how do you know your revelation is real? How does one know with certitude that a life experience or circumstance has been orchestrated by the divine?



Ya' had to be there.  As I've stated before, I don't want to go into any detail. It's not for me to convince you.  Whether you believe or not, is entirely up to you.


----------



## Larry Gude

mAlice said:


> Ya' had to be there.  As I've stated before, I don't want to go into any detail. It's not for me to convince you.  Whether you believe or not, is entirely up to you.



As it should be


----------



## ProximaCentauri

mAlice said:


> Ya' had to be there.  As I've stated before, I don't want to go into any detail. It's not for me to convince you.  Whether you believe or not, is entirely up to you.



I'm good with that and I was not asking with the expectation that the onus was on you to convince me. I asked because I enjoy hearing about revelations, near death experiences, etc. 

I suspect most that feel they have had revelations, were pre-disposed to 'revelation' because they had been drawn to the faith prior to the revelation, and psychologically the revelation is a confirmation and firming up of prior inclination to faith/belief. As for myself, that was the case, as I felt curious circumstances and happenings in my life were revelations in a sense. But I had been leaning toward renewing my faith anyway so the  perceived "revelations" helped with that becoming a self-fulfilling prophecy, if you will.

As I'm sure you've gathered, I am no longer a believer. But if one feels that belief is necessary in their journey to become a better person, I have no qualms. That said, I will say that I continue to have concerns that the tendency to allow dogma to subvert compassion, could very well creep in, which is never a good thing.


----------



## This_person

Bann said:


> Yet, you diminish others' beliefs.  If you believe others are  entitled to their own beliefs, then you wouldn't demean them by saying those beliefs were unhealthy.


I disagree. I can believe they're wrong without a lack of respect for their right to believe it.  To play off of Larry's response,  I can accept people say terrible things but I would fight to the death their right to say them.


----------



## acommondisaster

mAlice said:


> Anyone who has been on this site for a while probably knows that I have been a devout atheist for some 20 odd years, or at least that I have been an atheist.
> 
> I've had some things happen in my life recently that has shown me that I have been wrong.
> 
> So, if my posts are a little out of character, that's why.
> 
> God bless us all.



I was going through a rough patch a few years back and I really felt like my back was up against the wall. We had a family member deep into addiction and all of our effort and assets seemed to go towards helping them out of their trouble. I really didn't feel like I owned my own life anymore. I passed by my brand of church nearly every day, but never went in. Woke up one Sunday and after 30+ years I stepped inside for a Sunday service. I found a small congregation who didn't know any of my burdens, or if I even had any, and was welcomed with open arms. For an hour, all of my troubles were off my shoulders and it became a great place of solace away from everything. Deciding exactly what I believed in took a little longer, sounds like you went through a process, too. I really feel happier and less burdened now. I had no idea what I was missing in my life until that Sunday.


----------



## inkah

acommondisaster said:


> I was going through a rough patch a few years back and I really felt like my back was up against the wall. We had a family member deep into addiction and all of our effort and assets seemed to go towards helping them out of their trouble. I really didn't feel like I owned my own life anymore. I passed by my brand of church nearly every day, but never went in. Woke up one Sunday and after 30+ years I stepped inside for a Sunday service. I found a small congregation who didn't know any of my burdens, or if I even had any, and was welcomed with open arms. For an hour, all of my troubles were off my shoulders and it became a great place of solace away from everything. Deciding exactly what I believed in took a little longer, sounds like you went through a process, too. I really feel happier and less burdened now. I had no idea what I was missing in my life until that Sunday.



*sigh*


----------



## Zguy28

mAlice said:


> Anyone who has been on this site for a while probably knows that I have been a devout atheist for some 20 odd years, or at least that I have been an atheist.
> 
> I've had some things happen in my life recently that has shown me that I have been wrong.
> 
> So, if my posts are a little out of character, that's why.
> 
> God bless us all.


God bless you as well. May the grace of God be upon you. Another answered prayer.


----------



## mamatutu

Zguy28 said:


> God bless you as well. May the grace of God be upon you. Another answered prayer.



Can you please say a prayer, also, for the members here that are not tolerant of others.  Thank you.


----------



## mAlice

mamatutu said:


> Can you please say a prayer, also, for the members here that are not tolerant of others.  Thank you.



This. And could you start with the Muslims?


----------



## Zguy28

mamatutu said:


> Can you please say a prayer, also, for the members here that are not tolerant of others.  Thank you.



Tolerance is such a supercharged word. Sometimes its good to be intolerant of certain things and views, especially because the go against the very fabric of your own worldview. I pray for truth, love, and righteous living (the three marks of a Christian according to the apostle John) among the brethren, and salvation for the lost, whether that's atheists, unconverted church-goers, or Muslims. All are in need of Jesus Christ.


----------



## mamatutu

Zguy28 said:


> Tolerance is such a supercharged word. Sometimes its good to be intolerant of certain things and views, especially because the go against the very fabric of your own worldview. I pray for truth, love, and righteous living (the three marks of a Christian according to the apostle John) among the brethren, and salvation for the lost, whether that's atheists, unconverted church-goers, or Muslims. All are in need of Jesus Christ.



Amen.  And, thank you for your words.  I was awake all night praying and sad for a family I used to know in my previous life.  The life I knew with the father of my children, my children, and myself when we lived in Potomac.  I am so sad for them.  You are comforting.  And, yes, Jesus is in my life.  He reminded me tonight/today of how blessed I am.


----------



## PJay

mamatutu said:


> Can you please say a prayer, also, for the members here that are not tolerant of others.  Thank you.



Oh, Dear God did you read this?


----------



## mAlice

Homesick said:


> Oh, Dear God did you read this?



I'm very intolerant. So much so, that I had to put her on iggy. That tolerance thing... It goes both ways, and I'm getting pretty tired of the finger only being pointed in one direction.

We're so doomed.


----------



## GURPS

*Why a former atheist professor now believes faith is for smart people*



Holly Ordway, a college professor in Houston, no longer believes atheists are smarter than Christians. Her latest book: “Not God's Type: An Atheist Academic Lays Down Her Arms.”

In Houston, a city prepping against any Ebola threat and making news for a battle between the mayor and the evangelical community over LGBT rights, is a former atheist English professor who now defends the Christian faith.

She says this stew of fear, hate, intolerance, and political unrest is a garden spot for finding faith.

“Houston is a great place to have an Apologetics program [Apologetics is the defense of the Christian faith] because having all this diversity – all these issues – means people are thinking and talking about their faith,” says Holly Ordway, who has a PhD in English and master's degree in Apologetics from Houston Baptist University, in a phone interview.

Ordway adds, “Whether it’s talk about life and death with Ebola, or what people believe and think about homosexuality, they learn that what they believe matters.” Houston is a prime location in America “to learn to hate the sin, but love the sinner,” she says.

Once an atheist English professor at a secular college in California, Ordway admits that she once believed that Christians were a collection of “ignorant, plastic Jesus stereotypes” and “atheists were smarter than Christians.”

Ordway attributes the bulk of her previous prejudice against Christians as coming from her years studying in South Carolina where “every believer I met was in my face asking ‘Have you been saved?' ”

For an academic raised in the northeast, she said, “That whole question ‘Have you been saved’ felt unsophisticated, meaningless and I had this counter-reaction to belief.”


----------



## Radiant1

So, Ordway thought Atheists were smarter when she was an Atheist and now thinks Christians are smarter because she's a Christian? Is it me, or is that opinion rather self-serving?


----------



## Amused_despair

Sort of like when someone quits smoking and all of a sudden can't stand to be around smokers.


----------



## PsyOps

mAlice said:


> Anyone who has been on this site for a while probably knows that I have been a devout atheist for some 20 odd years, or at least that I have been an atheist.
> 
> I've had some things happen in my life recently that has shown me that I have been wrong.
> 
> So, if my posts are a little out of character, that's why.
> 
> God bless us all.


----------



## hotcoffee

Radiant1 said:


> So, Ordway thought Atheists were smarter when she was an Atheist and now thinks Christians are smarter because she's a Christian? Is it me, or is that opinion rather self-serving?



Isn't that like "parents seem to get smarter as we grow older"?



Amused_despair said:


> Sort of like when someone quits smoking and all of a sudden can't stand to be around smokers.



Eventually new Christians become evangelists.....  and they can go back around those who are not Christians and show them how it has changed them.  

Like Bill W..... the example he led helped others


----------



## mamatutu

hotcoffee said:


> Isn't that like "parents seem to get smarter as we grow older"?
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually new Christians become evangelists.....  and they can go back around those who are not Christians and show them how it has changed them.
> 
> Like Bill W..... the example he led helped others



What do you think of Joel and Victoria Olsteen?


----------



## Salvador

mamatutu said:


> Joel and Victoria Olsteen?


----------



## mamatutu

Salvador said:


>



That is what I think, but I was asking hc.  Thanks for the feedback, trollador!


----------



## hotcoffee

mamatutu said:


> What do you think of Joel and Victoria Olsteen?



They are no evangelists.   They are feel good speakers.  

What about the Bakers..... I put the Olsteens in that class!


----------



## GURPS

hotcoffee said:


> What about the Bakers..... I put the Olsteens in that class!





Jim and Tammy Faye


----------



## b23hqb

hotcoffee said:


> Isn't that like "parents seem to get smarter as we grow older"?
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually new Christians become evangelists.....  and they can go back around those who are not Christians and show them how it has changed them.
> 
> Like Bill W..... the example he led helped others



Yup. When I was a young boy, my dad knew everything. When I was a teenager, he didn't know so much. In my early 20's, dad was wrong about everything. When we had kids in our early 30's, I knew my dad was right about everything.

Christians are to be the light to guide others in from the darkness.


----------

